# Revell B-17 Nose Gun Assembly



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Hello All. I've sort of hit a wall building my Revell B-17 bomber. The instructions give you the few simple steps to build the nose gun, but then I cannot find any other instructions on how it mounts to the aircraft.

I've looked at the on-line instructions, but they are the same as what I have. I've searched for how to assemble this gun to the aircraft but cannot get anything useful. I've looked at numerous pictures of the aircraft after it was built, but that only shows the pictures. Finally, I looked at the front cabin floor to see any place where it might attach, but again no help.

Can anyone tell me how to attach this nose gun assembly to the aircraft? Thank you. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you asking about the twin guns in the turrent below the nose? Or the left side mounted single gun?


----------



## Mr.Duesenberg (Oct 26, 2021)

There’s a rather nice review and build video on YouTube for the Revell 1/48 B17G


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is the same video but it does reflect what I remember about these kits in that the turrent gun can be glued into place into the fuselage if you want. But it is supposed to float (be tight but loose enough) between the 2 main fuselage pieces so it can be moved about. Meaning the guns would move up and down and the turrent would turn within the allocated space for it. The side single gun needs to be glued in place though.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Are you asking about the twin guns in the turrent below the nose? Or the left side mounted single gun?


I am referring to the twin guns on the nose of the aircraft. I Cannot find any reference to that nose gun placement in the front of the aircraft/


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

I appreciate all the replies. I'm going to check that you tube info. Thanks all.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

I discovered how to mount that turret on to the front of the aircraft. In step 5 of the instructions they have you insert a bearing into the front cabin floor without glue but they don't explain why. Anyhow on the underside of the floor a small pin comes thru from that bearing and the small hole in the turret gets pushed into it. The turret is now centered exactly in the middle and rotates. This is just a step I think Revell forgot to clarify. Another model mystery solved! Greg


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

By the way,v that guy in the you tube video is certainly a master model builder. He makes it look easy. I got some good tips from him like how to weather your engines. I'm limited in my painting the exterior as I don't have a paint sprayer. I could get one but I'm not sure I would use it enough. Anyhow check it out for some good tips. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How is the build progressing?


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> How is the build progressing?


I haven't been around for a while, but I can tell you that anything that could go wrong did go wrong. Anyhow I finally got down to the last step: attach the wings. They tell you that you will have to push hard as they are a tight fit. However, you cannot change the laws of physics. The wing is thicker than the hole it is supposed to go into you, and those wings will not fit. I had to stop trying as I was going to damage something else on the plane. So now I have a fuselage and two wings. I have put SO much time and effort into this project but I don't know if I can complete it.

Has anyone here built the Revell B 17G model, and if so how did those wings go on? I've seen the built models so I know they go on someway, but I am at a loss. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the on going problems. There are several ways to go about making them fit and each depends on how much you want to modify the wings or the fuselage.

One cause of the problem maybe that you have the wings reversed side to side. Did you try to fit the other side into the other?

The easiest is to sand down any paint or glue residue on any of the parts to the bare plastic again so that is not causing the jam up.

I have also found that you can also start with one leading corner of the wing tab and usually there is a sort of notch on one side you can fit first into the fuselage opening and then the other will snap into place so to speak. The key is to work with one wing at a time (patience again)

If that doesnt work try to identify where the hang up is and sand that down until the tab fits. Here you need to work inward from each tab corner and see where it binds first. Mark that point as you go. Once you have done that from front to back and back to front - then begin to sand down as needed. Be sure to check both the top and bottom as you go.

The other way would be to enlarge the fuselage opening in the same manner until it fits.

The most drastic and least recommended method as it leads to even greater alighnment issues would be to cut off the tabs completely and glue the wing (one at a time) into place. Very hard to keep in alignment as it dries and cures. But if you have to resort to this method secure the fuselage in place with the wing balanced in the correct postion sticking straight up into the air. You will have to hold the wing in place and maybe even brace it in place to keep it aligned through the whole drying process. Think stacks of books next to the build with rulers on both sides. Then you get to do the same thing with the other wing. (The first books help to get the fuselage higher now! And you will need 1 or 2 more new higher stacks of books! )


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the on going problems. There are several ways to go about making them fit and each depends on how much you want to modify the wings or the fuselage.

One cause of the problem maybe that you have the wings reversed side to side. Did you try to fit the other side into the other?

The easiest is to sand down any paint or glue residue on any of the parts to the bare plastic again so that is not causing the jam up.

I have also found that you can also start with one leading corner of the wing tab and usually there is a sort of notch on one side you can fit first into the fuselage opening and then the other will snap into place so to speak. The key is to work with one wing at a time (patience again)

If that doesnt work try to identify where the hang up is and sand that down until the tab fits. Here you need to work inward from each tab corner and see where it binds first. Mark that point as you go. Once you have done that from front to back and back to front - then begin to sand down as needed. Be sure to check both the top and bottom as you go.

The other way would be to enlarge the fuselage opening in the same manner until it fits.

The most drastic and least recommended method as it leads to even greater alighnment issues would be to cut off the tabs completely and glue the wing (one at a time) into place. Very hard to keep in alignment as it dries and cures. But if you have to resort to this method secure the fuselage in place with the wing balanced in the correct postion sticking straight up into the air. You will have to hold the wing in place and maybe even brace it in place to keep it aligned through the whole drying process. Think stacks of books next to the build with rulers on both sides. Then you get to do the same thing with the other wing. (The first books help to get the fuselage higher now! And you will need 1 or 2 more new higher stacks of books! )


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

I appreciate the tips. Most of them I tried before reading your reply. I decided that this first airplane model went so bad that I would just push as hard as I could, and if the plane fell apart it would go right to the junk pile.

Well I pushed with all my might. The manual said this could be a tight fit. Anyhow I pushed until my face turned blue and did get both wings to pop in and slide forward. In the process several of my glass components popped out of the frame, one gun got bent and fell off, , and the bottom seam started coming apart.

Imagine buying a used car that looked nice and would be fun, but every day something new went wrong with it and it required constant repair. That's exactly what this model was. I concede that a few of my issues could have been from lack of experience, but other issues, such as ill fitting parts, etc., turned this "fun, relaxing" hobby into a nightmare.

I just don't understand the flat part on the tires. Of course mine don't line up properly as the wheel has a slotted fitting that only connects one way.

Well, I'm not here to complain. I knew I picked a large model that I may not do well with for the first time. I can understand the instructions and all, but I didn't have the experience knowing all the tips, trucks, and pitfalls. I have a good knowledge of them now.

I can't even post pictures of all this work I've done. 

My next project is a Revell P-61 which is sitting across from me in the box now taunting me. As a semi-pro (that's debatable) photographer I am spending some time with my Nikon for now. 

I appreciate the help and suggestions, most all coming from Milton Fox. Thank you. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

No problems. You have at least gained some experience from the build and it may work for a wrecked plane or storage dio later on.

What is the issue with not being able to post pics? Are they still on the camera or did you already transfer them to your Nikon photo software?


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

What I meant about posting pictures is that I cannot cuz I'm to ashamed to show them.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

I may, thru the magic of my photography software, post a few that don't look bad. The thing is that I only have two mistakes visible from the exterior. Most of my goof ups are inside the plane. I am applying decals now and then I want to make my first attempt at weatherization. As I think about this it would be good to hear everyone's opinion on this. Greg


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

On weatherization? You can use it to hide exterior mistakes. You may need to start planning ahead though on the type and level of weatherization you want to end up with. Fresh decals (paint) may look out of place on a heavily weathered plane.

Do you want it to look repaired, battle damaged, etc. Lots of different pathways to follow.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

On weatherization? You can use it to hide exterior mistakes. You may need to start planning ahead though on the type and level of weatherization you want to end up with. Fresh decals (paint) may look out of place on a heavily weathered plane.

Do you want it to look repaired, battle damaged, etc. Lots of different pathways to follow.


----------



## Gregk (11 mo ago)

Thank you sir. I did take that into consideration. I put the decals on first and now plan to do just routine weatherization, like dirt, soot, etc. I've never done this before but I bought one of the Tamiya Weather kits. Also I scratched the paint up a bit. I looked at many pictures of the real thing and they were pretty banged up.

Overall I guess I want to make it look a little battle damaged and routine wear and tear.


----------

